# how over is it for me?



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Jan 15, 2019)

I need under eye fillers for sure, my under eye hollowing is completely subhuman. I have too much upper lid exposure, too. Addition to that, I'll need a hair transplant in hopes of ever ascending. Am I hopeless? My gonial angle is also questionable tbh. How much money could I possibly be looking at to spend?


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Jan 15, 2019)

"Ew a creep tried talking to me today" 

No, jk you have potential. Front profile is shit though


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jan 15, 2019)

You're a long way from over. This would be over:


----------



## SeiGun (Jan 15, 2019)

itsoverbuddyboyo said:


> I need under eye fillers for sure, my under eye hollowing is completely subhuman. I have too much upper lid exposure, too. Addition to that, I'll need a hair transplant in hopes of ever ascending. Am I hopeless? My gonial angle is also questionable tbh. How much money could I possibly be looking at to spend?



if you think you are subhuman, you never seen subhuman


----------



## Coping (Jan 15, 2019)

Far from over, you look good in third pic profile is average as well, hair transplant or hairline lowering would be the most important, then maybe zygomatic-orbital combined implant to help under eye and cheekbones


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Jan 15, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> "Ew a creep tried talking to me today"
> 
> No, jk you have potential. Front profile is shit though


You're right. It's awful.


----------



## Deleted member 443 (Jan 15, 2019)

no fuck off


----------



## Kenma (Jan 15, 2019)

itsoverbuddyboyo said:


> I need under eye fillers for sure, my under eye hollowing is completely subhuman. I have too much upper lid exposure, too. Addition to that, I'll need a hair transplant in hopes of ever ascending. Am I hopeless? My gonial angle is also questionable tbh. How much money could I possibly be looking at to spend?


How can it be over for you when you never had a beginning? 





jk


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Jan 16, 2019)

notafed said:


> no fuck off


why hostility?


----------



## androidcel (Jan 16, 2019)

3.5-4psl imo.


----------



## Autist (Jan 16, 2019)

Normie


----------



## Nibba (Jan 16, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> You're a long way from over. This would be over:
> 
> View attachment 13341


----------



## Sub5virgin (Jan 16, 2019)

5.5-6 psl 

You look more approachable and higher class with the clean shaven look. However, the beard helps with cover up game for your steep mandibular angle. I think you need to meet somewhere in the middle. Try trimming the beard down to long stubble and see how that looks.


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Jan 16, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> You're a long way from over. This would be over:
> 
> View attachment 13341


is that you?


----------



## GoonCel (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## RichardSpencel (Jan 16, 2019)

You look like cassidy cambell in the first pic.


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 16, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> You're a long way from over. This would be over:
> 
> View attachment 13341


I proposed to Arcbrah yesterday. He dropped the soap. Guess that's a yes.


----------



## HorseFace (Jan 16, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> You're a long way from over. This would be over:
> 
> View attachment 13341



Isn't over for him tho, he gets girls. He has flaws but he is preety decent looking never the less.


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 16, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> Isn't over for him tho, he gets girls. He has flaws but he is preety decent looking never the less.


I mean fucking LOL at his prey eyes and feminine lips, not to be mean...


----------



## BoneMAXXING (Jan 16, 2019)

You look average bro.


----------



## Final82 (Jan 16, 2019)

itsoverbuddyboyo said:


> I need under eye fillers for sure, my under eye hollowing is completely subhuman. I have too much upper lid exposure, too. Addition to that, I'll need a hair transplant in hopes of ever ascending. Am I hopeless? My gonial angle is also questionable tbh. How much money could I possibly be looking at to spend?



You have potential to ascend. It’s not over . What’s your age and height ?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 16, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> You're a long way from over. This would be over:
> 
> View attachment 13341


Mogs me.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jan 16, 2019)

Nibba said:


> View attachment 13357


cogs me


----------



## Nibba (Jan 16, 2019)

dotacel said:


> cogs me


Jogs me


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jan 16, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Jogs me


Logs me


Nibba said:


> Jogs me







holy trinity of looksmax slayers


----------



## shibo (Jan 16, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> You're a long way from over. This would be over:
> 
> View attachment 13341


Wtf i can see his dick


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jan 16, 2019)

Nibba said:


> View attachment 13357


You're about to go to bed but then you realise you left you're favourite jacket hanging up,you go downstairs to grab it and see the Chad you were talking shit to online,what do?


----------



## Nibba (Jan 16, 2019)

dotacel said:


> View attachment 13553
> 
> holy trinity of looksmax slayers


Tbh ngl. SLAYERCELS UNITE ??


----------



## HailToTheKing (Jan 16, 2019)

next level mentacel @VST you've competition


----------



## VST (Jan 16, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> next level mentacel @VST you've competition


He isn't that GL tbh.


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 16, 2019)

VST said:


> He isn't that GL tbh.


Neither are you


----------



## VST (Jan 16, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> Neither are you


Mogs me, lol.


----------



## HailToTheKing (Jan 16, 2019)

VST said:


> Mogs me, lol.


is that you in the avi?


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 16, 2019)

VST said:


> Mogs me, lol.









HailToTheKing said:


> is that you in the avi?


bahahahahahaha


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Jan 16, 2019)

Just beardmaxx bro


----------



## Autist (Jan 16, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> Neither are you


VST has pretty eyes and nice mouf ngl


HailToTheKing said:


> is that you in the avi?


It's Delon


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Jan 16, 2019)

Final82 said:


> You have potential to ascend. It’s not over . What’s your age and height ?





HailToTheKing said:


> next level mentacel @VST you've competition


im incel, but what's mentacel? and it seems like most users here are not incel or good looking . idk if i fit here?


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 16, 2019)

Autist said:


> VST has pretty eyes and nice mouf ngl
> 
> It's Delon


My eyes are better ngl


----------



## VST (Jan 16, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> is that you in the avi?


Nope, but you aren't the first person to think that, lol.


StudyHacks said:


> My eyes are better ngl


Too bad your everything else, isn't.


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 16, 2019)

VST said:


> Nope, but you aren't the first person to think that, lol.
> 
> Too bad your everything else, isn't.


Cope. I already mog you. More pussy so far than your next reincarnated form could ever hope to acquire. Your genes are trash, in need of immediate eradication. That's why you're LDARing


----------



## VST (Jan 16, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> Cope. I already mog you. More pussy so far than your next reincarnated form could ever hope to acquire. Your genes are trash, in need of immediate eradication. That's why you're LDARing


----------



## HailToTheKing (Jan 16, 2019)

@VST is this you?


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 16, 2019)

VST said:


>


Keep coping bruder, keep coping meanwhile I go on my 3rd vacation to Tokyo. Those foids are in desperate need of quality male attention with all the hairy beavers they're forced to suck off.


HailToTheKing said:


> View attachment 13565
> 
> @VST is this you?


Holy shit, immediate rhino needed.


----------



## Nibba (Jan 16, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> You're about to go to bed but then you realise you left you're favourite jacket hanging up,you go downstairs to grab it and see the Chad you were talking shit to online,what do?


Open the window and wait for a slight breeze to carry him away


----------



## Spite (Jan 16, 2019)

Autist said:


> It's Delon








Is this you? You must have a high slay count tbh


----------



## VST (Jan 16, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> View attachment 13565
> 
> @VST is this you?


Yeah, bad lighting tbh.


----------



## dogtown (Jan 16, 2019)

VST said:


> Yeah, bad lighting tbh.


 mogs me


----------



## HailToTheKing (Jan 16, 2019)

VST said:


> Yeah, bad lighting tbh.


you're psl 7 in that picture
just saying


----------



## VST (Jan 16, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> you're psl 7 in that picture
> just saying


I prefer this pic tbh


----------



## HailToTheKing (Jan 16, 2019)

VST said:


> I prefer this pic tbh
> View attachment 13566


don't squint you ogre


----------



## VST (Jan 16, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> don't squint you ogre


It's cause of the camera angle tbh.
Then again, I squint most of the time anyways cause my eyesight is shit keke.


----------



## HailToTheKing (Jan 16, 2019)

VST said:


> It's cause of the camera angle tbh.
> Then again, I squint most of the time anyways cause my eyesight is shit keke.


psl 7


----------



## VST (Jan 16, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> psl 7


What would you rate @StudyHacks ?


----------



## HailToTheKing (Jan 16, 2019)

VST said:


> What would you rate @StudyHacks ?


4.5


----------



## VST (Jan 16, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> 4.5


@StudyHacks


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 16, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> 4.5


Cope. Your ratings suck.


----------



## HailToTheKing (Jan 16, 2019)

VST said:


> @StudyHacks


?


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 16, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> ?


Your ratings suck. Can't you read?


----------



## HailToTheKing (Jan 16, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> Your ratings suck. Can't you read?


tbh you're below average with you uneven jawline
ill drop it down to a weak 4


----------



## VST (Jan 16, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> ?


I'm just proving to studyhacks that I'm better looking than him (He started it tbqh) but I'm pretty sure he is trolling now.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jan 16, 2019)

VST said:


> Yeah, bad lighting tbh.


Just lol at your existence.


----------



## VST (Jan 16, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> Just lol at your existence.


Waddya mean?


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 16, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> tbh you're below average with you uneven jawline
> ill drop it down to a weak 4


People on r/truerateme consistently rate me 6PSL, let alone many people on here. Foids on reddit, snapchat etc. Now come suck a dick you genetic trash


----------



## HailToTheKing (Jan 16, 2019)

VST said:


> I'm just proving to studyhacks that I'm better looking than him (He started it tbqh) but I'm pretty sure he is trolling now.


If you weren't a mentalcel you'd outslay chrisick with your aryan features


----------



## VST (Jan 16, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> People on r/truerateme consistently rate me 6PSL


No they don't, haha. I've seen your threads there, you usually get 4.5-5.5


HailToTheKing said:


> If you weren't a mentalcel you'd outslay chrisick with your aryan features


I doubt it, but then again I haven't really tried.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jan 16, 2019)

VST said:


> Waddya mean?


Why are u here 24/7? same as .me literally go outside.
If you're not just another larper


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 16, 2019)

VST said:


> No they don't, haha. I've seen your threads there, you usually get 4.5-5.5


Nope. 6PSL I'm not even mad tbh. 

Fapping to JAV is better than arguing with you and your genetic trash buddy. Peace


----------



## VST (Jan 16, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> Why are u here 24/7? same as .me literally go outside.
> If you're not just another larper


Being outside is stressful .


StudyHacks said:


> Fapping to JAV is better than arguing with you and your genetic trash buddy



At least JAV porn is there for you, hang in there, German Zesto 2.0 over.


----------



## Autist (Jan 16, 2019)

Spite said:


> View attachment 13564
> 
> 
> Is this you? You must have a high slay count tbh


You can slay too if buy my CHOgram
99.97 buck paypal


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jan 17, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Tbh ngl. SLAYERCELS UNITE ??


----------



## Nibba (Jan 17, 2019)

dotacel said:


> gre:


Ogred by the bb code


----------

